# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Making myself crazy

## Nadjjaa

I'm going absolutely bonkers trying too figure this all out.  I'm 37 and have diffuse thinning on the top of my head.  I've been doing Rogaine for over a year now and using essential oils.  I had weight loss surgery 1 year ago and I don't think that helped my hair situation but I still don't regret it.  I eat a pretty high protein diet as required by the surgery and have no vitamin deficiencies.  My overall health has improved due to losing 70 lbs...all except my hair.  I did experience a lot of loss about 3 months post-op, which was expected.  But I already had thin hair and it's just gotten worse.

I ordered a hairpiece the other day.  So def a low point for me.

I am getting divorced so stress is a factor but I don't know how to resolve it just now.  Kind of unavoidable.  I have two small children which I love but they are a handful. More stress.  And I'm very short on money.  LOTS more stress.  

I've been losing hair for over 10 years and I'm tired of waiting for a solution. I want HT but I don't have that kind of money and when I tried to get financed they gave me a $1000 credit limit, like, what am I supposed to do with this???  Buy a few years' supply of Rogaine???

So as much as I'd like to have this done here in the US, I'm really considering Mexico.  I can't afford US docs.  And there doesn't seem to be any payment options that will help.  

But I'm wondering if I shouldn't wait and see if it recovers on its own since having the gastric sleeve, and getting through the divorce crap?  Am I jumping into something I don't need?  I just feel more insecure than ever, especially now that I'm single again, and people are interested in my appearance since having the surgery.  

Why does it have to cost so much  :Frown:  my mom thinks I'll get raped and murdered in Tijuana...lol

----------

